

Brogrammers Wanted - griffindy
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/08/brogrammers_wanted_kixeye_s_hiring_strategy_caters_to_male_fantasies_.html

======
prehnra
They seem to have some really generic games and a truly horrific site. Maybe
the brogrammer thing helps them get much needed attention, but it doesn't
interest me at all.

------
gfosco
Great way to get some buzz... I went to look at their jobs site, took the test
(got an 87%) and tried to look at job listings. Clicking on the job titles did
nothing.

------
madprops
whoa I think their site is pretty cool

